
Cable cars and urban renewal in Medellín - Osiris30
https://howwegettonext.com/cable-cars-are-changing-the-world-61f2b803c129
======
Hernanpm
That is happening in my country too,
[https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2016/feb/10/la-paz-
cable-...](https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2016/feb/10/la-paz-cable-
difference-city-subway-sky)

------
dllu
It is also interesting to read about the cable cars of Chiatura, Georgia, a
small mining town that produces manganese. As of 2013, 17 of the aging
tramways were in service.

[https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2013/08/stalins-rope-
roads...](https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2013/08/stalins-rope-
roads/100577/)

------
baxtr
Previous discussion on this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15571627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15571627)

------
nayuki
CBC The National, 20 minutes:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQfC6mKTErg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQfC6mKTErg)

The segment from 7min to 14min talks about Medellín and shows videos of the
escalators and cable cars.

------
FlyingSideKick
Given budget and land scarcity Seattle could really use a cable way to connect
downtown to Ballard, Queen Anne and other neighborhoods. Hopefully future
transportation planners will consider cableways more seriously.

